# Flounder ????



## PennFisher950 (Jun 23, 2011)

caught one flounder last weekend at jims fish camp pier. anyone know where a good spot is and a good time? i do not have waders or a boat. i will be on foot. ANY GOOD TIPS??


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

Go to the pass, walk the area back and forth. The fish will continually move in and you can often get them to come right up to your light. I have noticed for whatever reason they are often in a group and sometimes will move within a certain time period.


----------

